# Is this courting or fighting?



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Need some help. I put my alanis back together after I re did a yank for them. One started calling and this is the result of the calling.



















I made a video but can't get it uploaded. Advice would be great.
Thanks.
Chris.

Sorry for the sideways pics. Phone acting crispy.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Fighting! RAAWR! It might be because they were removed from a tank and then put back together after a remodel. Now they have to sort stuff out again.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Just asking, are you sure you have a pair?
I have 2 male luecs that fight all the time, not to the point where I 
have to separate them, but they duke it out every so often.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Thats what I thought. I separated them. Thanks frogface.

Rogue im not sure its a pair. I meant "pair" as in two lol. Sorry for that. They are about 15-16 months out the water, I wasn't sure. I do know now one is definitely male. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I agree with fighting. When I have witnessed mine courting, it was basically the female following around the male and ever so gently stroking his back  whats going on in the pictures doesn't look gentle at all


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

BlackFrogExotics said:


> Rogue im not sure its a pair. I meant "pair" as in two lol. Sorry for that. They are about 15-16 months out the water, I wasn't sure. I do know now one is definitely male.


I just reread your post you actually never did say pair, I don`t know where the heck 
I got that from.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

mrzoggs said:


> I agree with fighting. When I have witnessed mine courting, it was basically the female following around the male and ever so gently stroking his back  whats going on in the pictures doesn't look gentle at all



I didnt think so either. It did make the one on top start calling though so I wasn't sure. Thanks for the fast feedback guys.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Fighting.

I've seen this a handful of times. Especially after reintroduction.


female on top


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

jdooley195 said:


> Fighting.
> 
> I've seen this a handful of times. Especially after reintroduction.
> 
> ...



Sweet. Really good yo see another pic of other frogs doing this. My girlfriend thought it was amplex. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackFrogExotics said:


> I didnt think so either. It did make the one on top start calling though so I wasn't sure. Thanks for the fast feedback guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Looking back at this...the bottom frog very much so appears to be a male...are you sure the top frog was calling.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

O yeah im sure. The one on the top called for 30 minutes after that. I split them up after the pics. Sorry those arent mine lol

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

If the top one called, then you likely have two males. The toes on the bottom frog are massive.

Are you able to post a pic with them together (not fighting )?


EDIT: I'm not sure what you mean...those are not your frogs?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

jdooley195 said:


> If the top one called, then you likely have two males. The toes on the bottom frog are massive.
> 
> Are you able to post a pic with them together (not fighting )?
> 
> ...


The second set of pics arent of my frogs. They where two males. Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

They are yours @jdooley

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya, first set of pics looks like two males (if top called). Second set (mine) are pair.

Whew...damn I was confused for a second...gettin' old.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol its cool I got confused myself and had to go look at both sets of pics. Found new homes for both the little guys and picked up the parent pair the came from. Got a egg on valentine's day. 

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------

